

Ask HN: Tech tourist in NY - muxxa

I'm heading over to NYC for the first time for 5 nights in January (first time to US). Can the HN community recommend any tech museums,  exhibitions or even startup hubs suitable for visiting as a tourist?
======
mephi5t0
DC has a great set fo museums all next to each other but I doubt you would
want to spend 4 hours in the bus one way since it's your first time in NYC.
Just go to the museum of natural history. It has a "suggested" entrance price
so just give'em 5 bucks and enjoy. Also Planetarium is kinda techy, right? :)

Astoria, Queens has a museum of moving image. Not sure how interested you are
in that kind of stuff.

It's cold and nasty here, next time you visit pick a warmer period and visit
Central park (lawn, Castle), Cloisters (museum and surrounding park) and Bronx
Zoo. Badass, won't regret. Animals are not techy but you will like it.

~~~
muxxa
Thanks!

------
aheilbut
There's a Museum of Mathematics that just opened: <http://momath.org/>

